# Nightstand Top Attachment



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm building a cherry nightstand and the top on it will be 18"x24". I know for large tops (like tables) clips or some other form of loose joinery is used to accommodate wood movement. Is this type of attachment necessary for a top this size or can I just attach it with screws?

I've made some bookcases where I joined the top with screws (no glue) and have not seen any problems so far.

Thanks!


----------



## bladeburner (Dec 12, 2009)

I make it a habit to always let panels move if they ever want to! For small tops like nightstands, I'll put a pocket screw (used to use sheet metal screws) through a slightly oversized hole. So far (50 years) so good!


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks Blade. On the bookshelves I built I attached with pocket screws but I didn't enlarge the holes. I had actually thought about what you had suggested before but I didn't know if anyone had done it that way. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I think it depends on the finish you put on it. If it is say, oil- based poly, it would be like a plastic wrap on that top so humidity or lack of it as it occur, has no effect on the wood since it is covered with plastic. The expansion will occur when poly is put on and contraction when it dries. So, if the top is finished before installation, it should remain stable for as long as the finish is creating a barrier. But, probably still a good idea to allow room for movement.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

A bookcase top is probably 12" wide. That would be the outer limit of a rigidly attached panel. 
For 18×24" I would allow for movement. 
Figure 8 fasteners are my favorite. 
Oversized holes for screws work in a pinch.


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

Changes in humidity…. bet it'll move


----------



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

depends upon the case construction as to whether you can attach solidly or with top having ability to move independent.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Regarding Mr. Jinx comments above… make no mistake wood will move, regardless of the finish applied.

I have a 42" wide dining table with breadboard ends. It is finished with stain, lacquer and wax. It shrinks about 3/8" across its width in the winter-and that is quartersawn oak. Flatsawn lumber will move even more. The problem comes when people try to stop wood from moving, because it can't be done.

Whether the amount of wood movement will cause cracks or failed joints depends on the project.


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks all. I will allow for movement.


----------

